# a very rewarding morning to say the least



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i got up a bit earlier this morning to snatch up a few snails Ive been seeing in my imi tank only to discover 2 more little froglets morphed out last night. i knew they had one but they fooled me on the other 2. then i proceeded to perform my usual inspection of everyone. much to my surprise i noticed a small cayo froglet hopping around the cayo tank and another tad getting ready to morph out. it doesn't stop there. i found the mancreek tad i saved off the ground in their tank and put in my Rios tank is getting ready to morph out. as well as the discovery of 3 new tads in their tank. i also found 4 tads in the orange lamasi tank and 3 tads in the popas tank. its been a few weeks since i did a thorough check and they have been busy since then. just gos to show you how sneaky they can be if they don't want you to know what they are up to.

ill post some pics as they start to move around the tank more.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE! If you need a hand getting rid of some of those babies I think I can help you out.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Might be a good day to play the lottery Sounddrive


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Congrats

Wish I had that kind of luck with my frogs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! You don't by any chance play porn music in your frog room do you?
bwok chikk bwow wow
lol


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow - great news! You must be doing something right - are you using a special substrate or any UV for your pums?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Nice! You don't by any chance play porn music in your frog room do you?
> bwok chikk bwow wow
> lol


no but they are in my bedroom and my fiancé and i have been pretty busy the past few months.



> Wow - great news! You must be doing something right - are you using a special substrate or any UV for your pums?


no special lighting just daylight fluorescents. my substrate consists of just this.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks very much for posting! Good luck with all the new additions!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

one of the imis and what a little porker.








the baby cayo and mom 








and one of it a bit closer.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is another pick of the 2 imis. the second one still has a tiny bit of tail left and the first one needs to slow down on the springtail twinkies.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

any pic of the popas??? I love that pumilio morph one of the few i like...Congratulations on every thing else always good to see imitator babies.
Brian


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Steve,

You rock!

I got nothin'....no Tinc eggs, no Azureus, No Phyllos, No Basti's, No vents (George ).... Not even Auratus !

Leucs are starting.....yea...more Leucs on the burgeoning market


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks phil im sure with spring kicking in love will be in the air soon enough

brian there are a few pics of my popas in this thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/39045-i-love-taking-pictures.html


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice Steve! Things are looking good for you...


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Sounddrive that would definitely be a very rewarding morning.

Did someone say vents?????? I'm still waiting to find a froglet raised by the parents. I'm getting tired of doing all of the work for them...lol.

George


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well the other cayo came out of the water yesterday. here is a pic of both juvies.









and one of the juvi imis out with both dads.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the last pics is great!


----------

